# Poll: worst form exercise



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

*Worst exercise form?*​
biceps 1020.41%chest 510.20%back 1836.73%shoulders 48.16%legs1224.49%


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

In your opinion what if the worst exericise for bad and funny form, personally I'd say bicep curls when people lift with their backs and don't bend their elbow :lol:


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

sissy squats!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

chest - when people through their arms up with light DB's, it makes me think their really gonna hurt their arms!!


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

legs, always legs! one day ill see the new know it all guy bust a knee with his weak joints under too much weight.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

Bent over rows for me i just cant get it right. Im fine with db rows and cable rows with the pad but barbell and bent over just doesnt feel right, so i dont any more too scared of hurting my back.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

deadlifts are rarely done right in my gym, or squats, people never go down far enough


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

stedebs24 said:


> Seen em all
> 
> But if i had to say one, it would be the side lateral raise.
> 
> Seen some right shockers with stupid high weight, almost swingin arms with the growl to go with it.


Yeah I see people just windmilling them back and forth :')


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

barsnack said:


> deadlifts are rarely done right in my gym, or squats, people never go down far enough


Yeah theres a guy who stacks it to 90kg (he's not big) and barely even flexes his knee's, just seem to bob up and down like he's on his boyfriends lap


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

lee85 said:


> chest - when people through their arms up with light DB's, it makes me think their really gonna hurt their arms!!


Yeah theres a guy at mine who bangs em together at the top because it makes him feel more 'hench',


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Yeah theres a guy who stacks it to 90kg (he's not big) and barely even flexes his knee's, just seem to bob up and down like he's on his boyfriends lap


a tip is to put a dildo on the floor pointing up and when you feel your being entered by the dildo, then you know you've came down far enough...learned this in the YMCA Gym


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

fusion405 said:


> Bent over rows for me i just cant get it right. Im fine with db rows and cable rows with the pad but barbell and bent over just doesnt feel right, so i dont any more too scared of hurting my back.


yeah bent over rows are impossible for me, I bent at my back and not my waist (bad posture problem) and just can't get the stance right


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

barsnack said:


> a tip is to put a dildo on the floor pointing up and when you feel your being entered by the dildo, then you know you've came down far enough...learned this in the YMCA Gym


Scary thing theres a guy at our gym called big gay john who would probably try that with some of the younger lifters :cowboy:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> yeah bent over rows are impossible for me, I bent at my back and not my waist (bad posture problem) and just can't get the stance right


Yep thats the same problem i have, but tbh i dont mind missing them and pulling on the cable one with my chest on the pad as i feel its the same movement just minimizing the risk. I know they are one of the better exercises to do but if it means risking my back due to sh.t form then sod that i'll pass on them. Upright rows are fine and one of my fav exercises.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

fusion405 said:


> Yep thats the same problem i have, but tbh i dont mind missing them and pulling on the cable one with my chest on the pad as i feel its the same movement just minimizing the risk. I know they are one of the better exercises to do but if it means risking my back due to sh.t form then sod that i'll pass on them. Upright rows are fine and one of my fav exercises.


Yeah I'm quite a fan of upright rows, a back exercise I like is put the back up on a bench and sit on it reverse (pad on your chest) and just row with one hand, really feel it day after


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR4vyDm9_f2v5VcTX-R5J4SxUxuAIVTUJlPuRtb0MF7YqhfgTx4

The gym i go to has one of these machines to its quite nice to use also


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah we have one of those but it puts alot of pressure on my chest and I end up not breathing :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Yeah theres a guy at mine who bangs em together at the top because it makes him feel more 'hench',


I see this too, I try to tell them to control the weight abit more...they say okay, then you turn your back and you hear it again, lol!!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

lee85 said:


> I see this too, I try to tell them to control the weight abit more...they say okay, then you turn your back and you hear it again, lol!!


It's always combined with abit of grunting too, get's the ladies you see


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> In your opinion what if the worst exericise for bad and funny form, personally I'd say bicep curls when people lift with their backs and don't bend their elbow :lol:


gotta get your negatives to the top some way bro.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

Banging together some 7.5kg db's grunting = lady killer


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> In your opinion what if the worst exericise for bad and funny form, personally I'd say bicep curls when people lift with their backs and don't bend their elbow :lol:


I agree completely. I'm not gonna even try to pretend I lift some of the weights you big lumps do. I've always been taught by the big guys that have been lifting before I was even born to start off light and get your technique sorted first. The amount of young kids I see throwing up 25's looking as if they are gonna snap at the waist. The same kids that only ever train arms 5x a week.


----------



## MIM (Jun 6, 2011)

stedebs24 said:


> Seen em all
> 
> But if i had to say one, it would be the side lateral raise.
> 
> Seen some right shockers with stupid high weight, almost swingin arms with the growl to go with it.


^^^

that


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Jay_1986 said:


> I agree completely. I'm not gonna even try to pretend I lift some of the weights you big lumps do. I've always been taught by the big guys that have been lifting before I was even born to start off light and get your technique sorted first. The amount of young kids I see throwing up 25's looking as if they are gonna snap at the waist. The same kids that only ever train arms 5x a week.


Yeah theres a group of ****s in mine who rotate between concentration girls (they just rock back and forth) and chest press


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Squats by far, some people really have no idea. It's painful to watch some people in my gym.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Fisting. There's no fisting option, this poll is flawed.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Witch-King said:


> Fisting. There's no fisting option, this poll is flawed.


I hope you don't mean what I think you do :lol:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I hope you don't mean what I think you do :lol:


The worst form of exercise is having ones crevice stretched too far (or at all, lets be frank). If you don't agree then you are probably homosexual and should be slowly fed to angry/hungry lesbians.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bicep curls for sure, loading up with far too much weight then doing this weird snaking movement employing everything mussle in their body to curl the weight, that and the lat pull down machine. Grrrrr so infuriating when you see people fvcking swinging back sometimes to the point where their almost horizontal pulling the bar to their stomach.


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

joined a new gym so in the space of a week seen some shocking form on rows, squats, curls,single arm dumbbell rows i just didn't have the energy to say anything but lets just say not seen such shocking form ever.

Then they have the cheek to stand around watching me dead lift asking how do i move that amount of weight for reps baring in mind its only 3 and half plates each side i'm like buddy this is light as am fasting (whilst my head was saying just ask what's your excuse for your **** form) LONG LIVE THE THE T-SHIRT TRAINERS.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Witch-King said:


> The worst form of exercise is having ones crevice stretched too far (or at all, lets be frank). If you don't agree then you are probably homosexual and should be slowly fed to angry/hungry lesbians.


No I'm not gay, but I did mean GYM exercise :')


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well, I get some funny looks when I do concentration db curls because it's one of the few movements I do HIT with, I curl it till I physically can't do no more and then my other hand helps out for a forced negative lol, let them b1tches stare!!!!!!!!


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Not quite form per say but people turning up to the gym in jeans and a tight tshirt, or older guys turning up in chino's/slacks and a shirt you'd wear to work lol. Your in a gym if you want to have good form wear clothes that will allow you to do that.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> Well, I get some funny looks when I do concentration db curls because it's one of the few movements I do HIT with, I curl it till I physically can't do no more and then my other hand helps out for a forced negative lol, let them b1tches stare!!!!!!!!


i was there and it was cause your zipper was down


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> i was there and it was cause your zipper was down


Well a 15 inch python is enough to make anyone stare


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> No I'm not gay, but I did mean GYM exercise :')


Oh.. :blush:

Well I like them all then.


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

how the hell can someone fck up a bicep curl? seriously.

but i'd put my vote on, anything that involved the spine? so deadlifts, squats, goodmornings, **** along those lines.

slipped disks, aint gonna be fun no sir.


----------



## Super Hans (Sep 9, 2011)

Tricep Pushdowns! There is some terrible form in my gym, mainly from people lifting too much but even some of the experienced guys are bell ringing.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

2 inch squats


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

Danger - Bad Deadlifts with big arching back, leaning right over the bar, just makes me wince looking at them. You know they will be sore in the morning.

Funny - Crack of the joint Squats and Bench press, 2 inch down 2 inch up "Grrrrrrrrrr......... 1!!" just shake your head and walk away


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

None of the options are exercises?

I chose back as that has numerous exercises that are performed with bad form... pull ups, bent over row, pull downs, etc.


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

All three of the big lifts.

But voted bench as not many seem to squat or deadlift as they want all the upper body pumped up.


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

Lastnight there was a guy at the gym when I was training back next to me on the same machine doing seated rows. I was doing 105kg with perfect form keeping my back in one place so he thought he would comp me out and do 115kg - dude looked like he was trying to row the channel.

I hate when people cant accept that someone is stronger than them and try to go crazy with their weight swinging about doing full body movements to get weights up... really winds me up!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

oh it has to be delts middle delts and front heads side lateral raise its my pet hate when people have there arms bent at a 90degree angle then following up with the hands into sort of a double bicep pose i can't help but point out that your not doing that properly you wont even hit your delts bro follow with your elbows and put those 30kg DB's down and try those 12kgs doing it elbows leading nice and controlled and 9 out of 10 times they cant also front delt head's its like some sort of bizzaar german nazi march violently swinging the arms back and forth and i mean just litterally swinging away grrrrrrrrrrr drives me mad if your going to train fcukin do it properly if it was my gym id bar every fcuker who persisted to do it for health and safety reasons pmsl


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

deads


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

How comes triceps aint in the poll? I would of said them as a lot of people involve their delts due to to much weight


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Deadlifts or squats.

Squats = too high a weight and 1/8th RoM

Deadlifts = rounded back with too much weight.

Both look fúcking stupid and both are dangerous. When will people learn that form > weight.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Def squats... I see loads put 220 kilos on and half squat.

Cracks me up and then they brag like they just competed in the Olympics


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd say in terms of being the easiest to mess up the form it would definately be back followed by legs. So many people ask how to deadlift and squat correctly and its so easy to totally fvck up your back due to form. Would say biceps and triceps are probably the hardest to mess up form wise. Bicep curls long as you make sure your elbows dont move and your back stays still your form is perfect... Same deal with triceps really make sure elbows dont move on extensions/skulls things like that and you'll be golden..


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

biceps to many people train them every singel day dont bring there arms down properly only doing half reps then wonder why there arms dont grow you dont even need to train arms anyway


----------



## The-Big-One (Apr 11, 2010)

Deads for me cant ever nail it, annoying tbo


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

another one is dumbell bench prees twekin shoulders and not going down to the chest


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

MasterBlaster said:


> Def squats... I see loads put 220 kilos on and half squat.
> 
> Cracks me up and then they brag like they just competed in the Olympics


So exactly what I used to do! Now struggling with 160 but age and dodgy knee still stops me going to deep, and protecting joints and shoulders means I need to be careful with any heavy pressing and how much rom I use


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

No abs pfft

Is it just me and my mates but we ALL moan like banshees when we face ab work.

I would rather run at 12mph on a treadmill sprints than do 1 minute of abs.In fact I would rather face weighted lunges x 100 than abs work... (maybe Im just a chicken)

Kaza


----------

